# Vodaphone



## akteacher (Mar 12, 2013)

What are the chances of cell phones being cut. I don't think I am out of credit, but my phone isn't working as of an hour ago. Any ideas?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't think it will happen but I do know they reduce the signal near Tora so if you are near there that might be the problem.


----------

